# 4 Bikes and 1 child seat



## garethssmith (26 Aug 2013)

Finally got the Mrs a bike, and realised that we had 4 bikes and no way of travelling anywhere with them.

Managed to pick up a bike carrier from Tesco, it's only basic, but did the job well. One kids bike (and chld seat) in the boot and the other three strapped to the boot.

Had a drive out towards Lymm/Dunham Massey and did a 6 mile jaunt (6 yr old gave up then). Glad the other half has got involved, she can see how good it is, and it has eased the way for me picking up a MTB/Hybrid to go along with my Road Bike. Can't wait to make this a weekly thing


----------

